# Meeting with new stable tomorrow.



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I just learned of a riding club in my area that does eventing. I called and have a meeting tomorrow with them. I'm really nervous though. I don't make it a habit to say "by the way am I too fat to ride with you". I've not been turned down for my weight yet but always afraid to be turned down. Anyway hoping it all works out and I'll be able to get back into it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I hope it goes well for you and your horse 
just be positive


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck. Remember... If you never ask, you have a 0% chance! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

actually had my first lesson the other day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

....and.......how did the lesson go??!!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

It was pretty good for my first one in about 2 years lol. Did a lot of posting circles. My legs are still sore!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Glad you had fun, I've never huffed and puffed so much as when I post!!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol yeah and that's about all I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

